# Mein Laptop wird sehr schnell heiß - was hilft?



## kleinekröte (18. November 2013)

Hallo, 


ich habe einen Toshiba Laptop, der schon etwas älter ist... also so 4 Jahre bestimmt. Wenn ich ihn benutze, dann wird er schon nach sehr kurzer zeit total heiß... und ich glaube, dass das nicht so gut ist 
woran kann das denn liegen? ist da evtl. iwas verstopft oder ist da staub drin? kann man da was machen?


----------



## sheel (18. November 2013)

Hi

zerlegen und gründlich putzen  (das ist nicht ironisch)
4 Jahre Staub ist...schlecht.

Nicht nass/feucht (zumindest, wenn man sich nicht sicher ist, dass Stelle xy das aushält).

Staubsauger beim offenen Computer hilft, aber:
a) nur Staubsauger reicht selten.  Danach ohne weitermachen...
b) unbedingt aufpassen, dass durch den Luftstrom kein Ventilator im Computer angedreht wird,
(blockieren oder stattdessen Stromverbindung vom Ventilator trennen
und dann natürlich wieder einstecken)


Was evt. auch sein kann: Keine Grafiktreiber (zB.) installiert
und deswegen unnötig hohe CPU-Belastung und Hitze.
->fehlendes Zeug installieren.


----------



## kleinekröte (18. November 2013)

Hallo sheel, 

danke für deine schnelle Antwort!!  ja mhhh... irgendwie habe ich mir das mit dem staub also schon richtig gedacht  aber wie mache ich den denn auf bzw. wie komme ich an den staub am besten ran? weil wenn ich nur von ausßen durch dieses schwarze gitter sauge, dann bringt das nichts oder?

okay, das mit dem ventilator klingt logisch. aber wie trenne ich die stromverbindung denn? kann man auch den ventilator so stoppen... also festhalten oder blockieren?  sorry, aber ich kenne mich da nicht aus.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (18. November 2013)

Hi,

normal kannst du den Laptop unten aufschrauben und somit die lüfter freilegen. Such dafür am Besten Schrauben in der Nähe des Lüftungsschlitzes. Die Lüfter sind in der Regel über eine Steckverbindung mit dem Mainboard verbunden, wenn du die Lüfter freigelegt hast, dann kannst ja dem Kabel folgen 

Grüße,
BK


----------



## kleinekröte (18. November 2013)

Danke auch dir, Bratkartoffel, für die schnelle antwort  okay, dann werde ich mal mein glück versuchen. es gibt ja auch so kühlpads, die den laptop kühlen. Diese sind aber nicht so gut oder? Weil die das problem mit dem staub ja nciht lösen... Aber können beim aussaugen dann nicht kleine teile eingesaugt werden, die wichtig sind?


----------



## hela (18. November 2013)

kleinekröte hat gesagt.:


> ... dann werde ich mal mein glück versuchen...


Hallo,
bevor du dein Glück versuchst würde ich über irgendeine Suchmaschine mal nach Beiträgen suchen, wo evtl. das korrekte Öffnen deines Gerätes gezeigt wird. Zum Beispiel hier: How To Open Toshiba Satellite Laptop (To Clean It or Upgrade It).
Solche Beiträge helfen auch ungemein beim Zusammenbau nach der Reinigung. ;-)


----------



## kleinekröte (18. November 2013)

ja gut hela, das ist natürlich gar keine so schlechte idee 
Danke für den Link.

Und es kann dann wirklich nichts wichtiges weggesaugt werden?


----------



## sheel (18. November 2013)

Normalerweise sollte nichts derart locker/lose sein (außer aufgemachte Schrauben,
die eben nicht in Staubsaugernähe sein sollten)

Das Bodenteil weg und nur mit dem Schlauch/Rohr/... saugen sollte klar sein;
und in etwas Entfernung, so dass auch noch Luft von der Seite angesaugt werden kann
(nicht die Mündung möglichst dicht auf eine Platine, damit man Unterdruck bekommt )


----------



## kleinekröte (18. November 2013)

Danke für die Antwort sheel.
Nee, ich wäre da jetzt nicht mit der dicken bodenstaubsaugerdüse darüber gegangen  
Dann sauge ich da bei gelegenheit mal ganz vorsichtig drüber und dann wird das schon 
Ach ja, ich habe noch was von solchen luftsprays gehört, mit denen man den laptop reinigen kann. was meint ihr denn dazu? sind die noch besser?


----------



## sheel (18. November 2013)

Hab mal sowas versucht...Amazonbewertungen waren mittelmäßig,
aber das Beste von ca. 5 gesehenen.
Fazit: Lungenleistung ist deutlich höher, also kein Geld für sowas ausgeben.

(außerdem hat dieses Zeug irgendwie in jedem Fall brennbare/explosive? Stoffe drin,
die noch dazu so gesundheitsschädlich sein sollen, dass man es nicht in geschlossenen
(ungelüftenen) Räumen verwenden soll...zumindest, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.
Brauch weder Vergiftungen noch Spuren von leicht entzündlichem Zeug im Computer)

Sauger fürs Grobe und dann händisch hat sich bewährt.


----------



## kleinekröte (18. November 2013)

oh man, das ist dann ja wirklich enttäuschend und auch gefährlich. Da hast du wirklich recht, das braucht man wirklich nicht... dann versuche ich es wirklich mal mit dem staubauger.  Also vielen Dank nochmal an alle


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (19. November 2013)

Hi,
wenn du z.B. Staub auf Platinen hast und Transistoren nicht abbrechen willst hilft auch ein Pinsel.

Grüße


----------



## kleinekröte (19. November 2013)

Hallo Jan-Frederik Stieler, 

danke für den Tipp


----------



## kleinekröte (20. November 2013)

Danke euch allen noch einmal für die tolle unterstützung & die antworten


----------

